# 2 pedals



## jill k (Jul 14, 2019)

Is anyone having an issue with a warning stating you are pressing 2 pedals upon braking?


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

jill k said:


> Is anyone having an issue with a warning stating you are pressing 2 pedals upon braking?


I do when my brake foot overhangs and touches the accelerator pedal.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I have seen this before and indeed I was, I had my foot laying at an angle and indeed was still on the gas pedal while I was pressing the brake. I've learned to reposition my foot some.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

This is a safety feature. Shuts off acceleration when both pedals are pressed.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Yes, that's because my foot was pressing on both pedals. 
Tries to keep people from accelerating into buildings.


----------



## LakeWorthB (Mar 16, 2019)

My friend has this error, and service center replaced his accelerator pedal unit to fix.


----------



## Oyster Bait (Sep 15, 2018)

I have this problem and am considering putting a thicker pad on the brake pedal to see if that helps.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

jill k said:


> Is anyone having an issue with a warning stating you are pressing 2 pedals upon braking?


I get it but I have to intentionally press both pedals with 2 separate feet. Sadly 'hot braking' the car doesn't make it chooch better off the line. I have size 11-wide shoes, so I should be hitting both more often but I don't.

Odds are it's a driver error. If you are absolutely sure you aren't pressing both pedals then you may need service.


----------



## michigantesla (Mar 9, 2019)

Actually I think it would be nice if the car allowed both brakes and accelerator to be used at low speed. Less than 5 mph and only light throttle. It can be handy for backing and parking on a hill.


----------



## jjsoto (Aug 2, 2019)

jill k said:


> Is anyone having an issue with a warning stating you are pressing 2 pedals upon braking?


It started sporadically, now EVERY time I press the brake it gave me the error on screen and the annoying chime!


----------



## Ferdi (Sep 15, 2018)

I have same issue. My car (1 yr old/20,000 miles) was in my garage for a month plugged in while on vacation and I updated firmware while gone. Called customer service. They confirmed they saw error in their log files and tried to resolve with several types of reboots. Returned but maybe slightly less frequently. My first mobile service call is 8/23. Will see.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ferdi said:


> I have same issue. My car (1 yr old/20,000 miles) was in my garage for a month plugged in while on vacation and I updated firmware while gone. Called customer service. They confirmed they saw error in their log files and tried to resolve with several types of reboots. Returned but maybe slightly less frequently. My first mobile service call is 8/23. Will see.


Rodent possibly chew through a wire somewhere?


----------



## Ferdi (Sep 15, 2018)

I updated to 2019-28.3.1 and that appears to fix my problem! There is no mention in the release notes that says it fixes the issue. So, I tried to call service center to see if I should cancel appointment. Left a message to call back......no response.


----------

